# Guppies /what age do they get colors?



## donnag (Apr 21, 2006)

*guppy getting too fat in pregnancy?*

i have a pregnant guppy that looks like she's getting too big in her pregnancy i don't know how far along she is , she was preg. when i bought her about 2 weeks ago. she,s sooooo big in her belly and i'm starting to worry about her is there anything i can do to help her through this preg.? i'm scared she's gonna start ripping if she dont have them soon. i have her in the birthing net
some one pleaseeeeee help i'm really panicing here because i dont want my fish to die from any complications  :-( i would appreciate any info on this subject thank-you alot 
Donna G


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

i believe it takes a couple months, im not sure i read it smewhere else here, but maybe that was gendering them???

i have 5 day old fry too!!


----------



## doggydad38 (Jan 18, 2005)

If you know what you are looking for, you can sex your fry around 2 weeks of age. As far as the color goes, it depends on the variety and how quickly they grow. You should start to see some color on the males around 3 to 4 weeks of age. Hope this helps.
Tony


----------



## donnag (Apr 21, 2006)

thanks guys it helps alot now i know to be patient , she was preg when i bought her so i don't know what the dad looks like i'm just so excited i dont know what to do thanks again.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

dont kill em, thats one thing!!! how many did she have? just 5 or more?


----------



## donnag (Apr 21, 2006)

i have no intentions on killing them i'm worring myself to death wondering what color they'll be it's my first drop and i'm excited about them. 5 babies is all i found in the net im still waiting to see if she's gonna have more im still keeping a close watch on her i dont know if she had more and ate them or if 
she only had 5 i'm also puzzled concerning that too.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

thats a normal number. they have anywhere from 5 to 35.

is there still a gravid spot on here? cause from one breedng the guppies have more than one batch. my females on here 3rd batch right now


----------



## doggydad38 (Jan 18, 2005)

Color variety, female size and nutrition determine litter size. I had a female have 40 fry her first pregnancy and she was small herself. My mature females, all around 2 to 2 1/2" long, regularly have between 50 and 60 fry every month. Needless to say, I have to do some culling to get down to a reasonable number of fish to raise per litter. I shoot for 30 unless the drop is too nice to cull that drastically.
Tony


----------



## donnag (Apr 21, 2006)

*guppies color/and pregnant guppy*

how much bigger can this poor guppy get before having her babies????
and where will the color start showing on my baby guppies first tail or abdomen? :?:


----------



## donnag (Apr 21, 2006)

this pregnant guppy in question reciently died i wanted to thank everyone for their help i guess she couldnt handly the stress


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

Im sorry.
I would say she had complications...


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

Thats too bad . About teh color of the guppies. They will not be all the same, unless it is a purebread guppy the fry will be all different guppies. Regular fancy guppies do not breed true, I am not saying that they will not look nice, they will, it's just that they will be all different colors.


----------



## donnag (Apr 21, 2006)

thanks cucci67 thats the most exciting news i've gotten since the female died but now i have 3 more ready to drop now i'm really excited since i just read your post concerning different colors of fry thanks donnag


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

how do you gender the fry? of what i can see i only have one male.

and the rest of the fry disapeared, i only have 4 now, and 3 1 week old fry!


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

The smaller the fry the harder it is to sex them. Its the same with all liveberors on how to sex them its just small 

It is not unatural not having that many males.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

my male fry (guppies) are just starting to get some colour, and it has been about a month and a half since they were born


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

Sorry i have no idea how long they are sapost to take


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

dont know either, the only thing i know is that my little male has got some colour after a month and a half, he has what looks like 3 white scales, and then there is a dark colour forming on him.
When he was about 3/4 weeks old i was able to gender the fish.


----------



## donnag (Apr 21, 2006)

well guys it's hard for me to see if a baby guppy is a male or female mine are 7 weeks old & i still cant tell even though they have good size to them guess ill have to wait fo 3 or 4 more weeks i guess i'm going blind but its ok i tell soon enough thanks guys


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

How big are the fry? I think they may be stunted id you cant tell yet....


----------

